# (Game)Theory and Practice



## shabti (Nov 17, 2014)

So I became a student to get money and access to social services while I wait for the state to release me from probation.
Recently, I discovered that University libraries. Are. Awesome. I mean, Hannah Dobbz's book on squatting history?
Boom. Online edition. 

The Radley Balko book about the militarization of the cops? Yep, there's a digital copy. 

So while I figure out how to steal DRM protected media and then freely distribute them to you guys, I've been checking out the paper copy books as well. There's this one that caught my eye:
http://www.palgrave.com/page/detail/state-anarchy-collective-decisions-alex-coram/?K=9780333779323
State, Anarchy, and Collective Decisions
by Alex Talbot Coram

The book deals with something called game theory, which when I heard about it, I immediate became super de duper interested. Its a mathematical and conceptual framework for predicting and analyzing structures of power. Im training to be an anthropologist, so understanding why societies would have preferred the things that they did (rules, governments, etc. What purpose those things serve to the people...etc. ) would be cool...

in any case, it seems like a field of study. Anyone who's ever spent time in a squat knows that there are group dynamics percolating and circulating, and expectations of 'normal' group behaviours can serve the same function as a law would. I'm fascinated with the different anarchist dynamics out there, and understanding which approaches are effective.

http://www.gametheory.net/

That was the 'game' part of it. The practice part of it is that one simple thing I can do is send mail to anarchist prisoners. Or any prisoner for that matter. It seems like a simple, direct thing to do, and from my time behind bars, I know that it can make a huge difference when a letter comes. 

seanswain.org is awesome. This guy makes anarchist radio broadcasts via telephone! Read this article and tell me you don't immediately want to be pen pals with this guy:
http://seanswain.org/days-of-teargas-blood-vomit/

So yeah. Oh, and I've been trying to mix theory and practice, since I've been given permission in my rhetoric class to write a research paper regarding food waste. (read: dumpster diving is posited as a viable solution.) 

Shit you not, I get to rummage around in dumpsters for skool. I learning so good! So MUCH GOOD LEARNING HAPPENS IN DUMPSTERS i so happy....

ahem. 

yeah. So write letters to prisoners (you creative, crust mother lovers reading this here post) and....think. About anything. Game theory would be a chill topic to think about, but really any use of dumpstered (or collectively grown, or stolen, or any) calories would be to get that brain going. THINK! 

kbye.


----------



## Tude (Nov 17, 2014)

Hmm not sure about the protected media here - but the other stuff is cool - will let Matt decide - but we always welcome more knowledge that helps us! In the meantime - thanks for the info here and good luck on the learning and incorporating more knowledge while you are temporarily stuck in your position.  Good luck!!!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Nov 18, 2014)

give us anything you want. if you need help with the drm, send me the file and i'll work on it.

i've been meaning to send hannah an email about getting a digital copy of her book. i haven't seen her in years, but we had a few awesome adventures back in the day.


----------

